# Bees Stolen - Blythe , California



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

So sorry to hear that my old friend. I hope you find them; we will keep an eye for you. 

Aurelio (Leo) Paez; DBA Michas Honey House


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Doubt they will be showing up around here but I will keep my eyes open. Sorry. 

Maybe its about time where we all make a couple of "moves" where the id of the Boxes and other equipment could not be altered very easily. 

My advice is to get yourself a deep branding iron and start laying real hard on any and all new equipment. Secondly never sell a darn piece that is branded. Run it into the burn pile first. That way anyone who has your brand has got a lot of "splanen" to do... A little paint on the side of a box with your name is little conciliation when the paint roller passes over the top.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

These were not my hives. They were an Uncle of mines. Some of the frames were branded. and some of the boxes were branded from an operation that they had been bought from. There are some promising leads. They passed my entire operations staged to be loaded when they stole these. Scum.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

What about all those police camera's on the traffic lights. You would think they could put that tech we paid for to use. Not like a truck of bee's would stand out on the footage.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Good luck catching these slimeballs. The stealing this year is getting out of hand. Will keep an eye out in the north.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

bradley_bee said:


> please keep an eye out on your end.


we will do that.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Not to change the subject but does anyone know what happened to the citrus trees west of Blythe on the south side of hwy 10?

Just curious.


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

Im not from California so I probably wont bee any help to watch for them. I am sorry this happened to you. Stealing is just so wrong on any level. I surely hope you catch these thieves...


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this. I had a yard of bees stolen a few years ago and never found them. Hope they find the thief.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

This is one time where having an unusual hive design would be helpful. If the boxes were square instead of rectangles, they would have to destroy them instead of painting. I agree with others that some form of RFID and/or gps locator system would be very useful.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

beesohappy said:


> Not to change the subject but does anyone know what happened to the citrus trees west of Blythe on the south side of hwy 10?
> 
> Just curious.


They went bankrupt. The property has been bought but the new owners decided those citrus trees were not profitable. I've heard wild stories from solar panels , to date trees , to alfalfa going up there. I hated to see them shut the water off. I kept a beeyard just below them...


----------



## captwillie (May 7, 2012)

They were not beekeepers that stole the hives...they were THEIVES! (Experienced)


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

there are infrared cameras that e-mail photos or video available.you can get the cameras cheap,less than the cost of a hive,,but in rural areas a 'hotspot' is required which means a $3-500 phone with this capability then monthly service fee for the cpl months needed.walmart has no contract internet plans &the cams[budget grade]


----------



## ArtSmart (Sep 29, 2012)

It sucks! I can only suggest using SPOT GPS tracker next time. Probably best $100 spent for a commercial bee keeper. You can tape it to the bottom of one of the hives or under the cover. The update rate is not terribly high on those things but you don't really need minute by minute updates anyway. It is satellite based, so no need for cell coverage. I think you can set up geofencing with those too, so as soon as your hives start moving you will get notified.


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

ArtSmart said:


> It sucks! I can only suggest using SPOT GPS tracker next time. Probably best $100 spent for a commercial bee keeper. You can tape it to the bottom of one of the hives or under the cover. The update rate is not terribly high on those things but you don't really need minute by minute updates anyway. It is satellite based, so no need for cell coverage. I think you can set up geofencing with those too, so as soon as your hives start moving you will get notified.


http://www.findmespot.ca/en/index.php?cid=111

The service plan for that device on the above link. When you consider the amount of assets your protecting. If you had 10 devices (1 for each yard if you have 10 yards) with a plan for each, your only looking at 500+ dollars a year on the unlimited tracking plan.

Sorry to here about the theft, hope they catch the bastards.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Man I Hate that makes me sick. Hope you get them back


----------

